# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  λεκάνη & αποχέτευση

## goosey

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Στη μια λεκάνη τουαλέτας του σπιτιού(κατασκευές 25ετίας) το νερό εδώ & λίγο καιρό φεύγει αργά - ή για να είμαι πιο σαφής το νερό φεύγει αλλά τα "προφιτερόλ :Mr. Green: " μαζεύονται επάνω στην επιφάνεια του νερού και χρειάζεται τράβηγμα 3-4 φορές Νιαγάρας+κοπάνημα.
Αφού δοκίμασα διάφορα απλά νοικοκυρικά σκόνες-υγρά του εμπορίου(wc net κλπ) έβαλα ατσαλίνα όπου δεν προχώρησε πάνω απο 50cm απο τον πάτο(που φαίνεται) της λεκάνης.
Επειδή υπάρχει πολύ προσοχή στη χρήση αποκλείω να έχει πέσει κάτι πχ χαρτιά κλπ.
Δεν αποκλείω (επειδή το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε χρονικά περίπου με την κατασκευή του παραθύρου) να έπεσαν οικοδομικά υλικά απο εργάτες που άλλαξαν παράθυρο που βρίσκεται απο πάνω.
 Κανονικά έπρεπε να είχαν κλείσει το καπάκι της λεκάνης, αλλά που να ξέρω πια τι έκαναν?
Το αναφέρω απλά γιατί είναι μια αιτία που μπορώ να σκεφτώ, αλλά να τύχει 1 στις 1000.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Χειρο.JPG
Με αυτό θα ξεβουλώσει ... :W00t:

----------

goosey (28-01-14), jami (28-01-14), Panοs (29-01-14)

----------


## nyannaco

Αν ισχύει ο φόβος σου περί οικοδομικών υλικών, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι έμπλεξες άσχημα. 
Εξαρτάται βέβαια και από το τί έχει πέσει μέσα. 
Αν είναι απλά μπάζα, με πολλή υπομονή και λίγη τύχη μπορεί να καταφέρεις να τα ξεκολλήσεις με κάποιο εργαλείο, αλλά πάντα με κίνδυνο (α) απλώς να κολλήσουν παρακάτω, ή/και (β) να κάνεις ζημιά στο σωλήνα της αποχέτευσης (PVC είναι).
Αν πάλι έπεσε κανένα τσιμέντο, σοβάς ή κάτι τέτοιο και στερεοποιήθηκε εκ των υστέρων, φοβάμαι ότι θα χρειαστεί ξήλωμα.
Μερικοί υδραυλικοί έχουν μικροκάμερα σε εύκαμπτο στέλεχος, που χρησιμοποιείται για να βρουν βουλώματα και διαρροές μέσα σε μη επισκέψιμους σωλήνες. Προσπάθησε να βρεις έναν να το δει, μπας και αποφύγεις τα χειρότερα.

Α, και κάτι ακόμα: είπες 



> έβαλα ατσαλίνα όπου δεν προχώρησε πάνω απο 50cm απο τον πάτο(που φαίνεται) της λεκάνης


Αν η λεκάνη είναι σε εξωτερικό τοίχο, και η στήλη της αποχέτευσης τρέχει εξωτερικά, τότε τα 50cm είναι στο εξωτερικό κομμάτι, άρα ίσως το φράξιμο είναι επισκέψιμο απ'έξω (αλλαγή τμήματος της στήλης, χωρίς σπασίματα εσωτερικά).

----------

goosey (28-01-14)

----------


## goosey

H λεκάνη αν εννοείς κοντά σε τοίχο, μπορώ να το πω κοντά στον εξωτερικό τοίχο, αλλά παράλληλα το σώμα της με τον τοίχο(δηλ δίπλα-δίπλα). 
Ο σωλήνας αποχέτευσης, αφού προφανώς κάνει γωνία, πράγματι βγαίνει πίσω απο τον εν λόγω τοίχο, αλλά δυστηχώς χλωμό να γίνει επέμβαση εκεί γιατί έχει τοποθετηθεί εκ των υστέρων θερμοπρόσωψη και έχει καλυφθεί σχεδόν ολόκληρος,μόνο λίγο φαίνεται.
Καλά που το ανέφερες για να πω για τις εργασίες θερμοπρόσωψης που επίσης έγιναν την ίδια εποχή με το παράθυρο που είπα παραπάνω, αλλά δεν είναι περίεργο να έγινε ζημιά σε δουλειά που έγινε εξωτερικά?
Ακόμη κι αν υποθέσουμε οτι πέρασαν μπάζα κλπ απ έξω, πρέπει να τρύπησε κι ο σωλήνας, δεν φαίνεται όμως κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## nyannaco

Πιο ύποπτη μου φάινεται η εφαρμογή της θερμοπρόσοψης.
Κάμερα...

----------


## ydravlikos

αν η λεκανη σου ειναι πισω εξοδος, κανε  ενα ζεσταμα με καμινετο απο την πανο μερια της σωληνας και με μια λαμα πριονιου ενω ειναι ζεστη η σωληνα χαραξε ενα ΠΙ η μια τρυπα τοσο ωστε να μπορεις να βαλεις  ατσαλινα για να δουλευτει. αν εχει πεσει αρωματικο καθαριστικο που βαζουνε στην λεκανη με το σχημα πι που σου ειπα μπορεις να το βγαλεις το αρωματικο.μετα  να ζεστανεις παλι την σωληνα να την πατησεις να κλεισει και  και να βαλεις σιλικονη μετα να το κλεισεις τωρα αν εχει φραξει μπορει να θελει πιεστικο να καθαρισει. αν τα καταφερεις με την ατσαλινα καλος

----------

goosey (29-01-14)

----------


## stefos1

Θεωρώ ότι θα πρέπει να ξηλώσεις τη λεκάνη όλα τα αλλά είναι ημίμετρα《αν είναι λάσπες τούβλα και τσιμέντα》 . Αν η λεκάνη έχει τοποθετηθεί πρόσφατα εντός 5τιας θα είναι εύκολο αν είναι παλιότερη τότε θα είναι ποιο δύσκολο αλλά όχι ακατόρθωτο

----------


## xsterg

αν ειχαν πεσει οικοδομικα υλικα θα ειχαν στερεοποιηθει αμεσα και οχι μετα απο μηνες! αρα κατι αλλο γινεται. ακολουθησε την συμβουλη του φιλου που ειπε οτι μπορει να εχει πεσει αρωματικο λεκανης και σταματηστε να βαζετε τετοιες βλακειες στις λεκανες. ειναι μαθηματικα βεβαιο οτι θα σου φραξουν την λεκανη αργα η γρηγορα!!

----------


## thanasis 1

Ενα παρομοιο προβλημα ειχε και ενας φιλος και ετσι φωναξε υδραυλικο,αφου του εβγαλε την λεκανη ειδε πως η σωληνα ειχε μαζεψει στο τοιχωμα της υπολειμμα απο τις ακαθαρσιες με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορει να γινει σωστα η κυκλοφορια.Πιθανοτατα να εχεις και εσυ αυτο το προβλημα αν αποκλεισουμε τις παραπανω αιτιες που αναφερθηκαν.
Να ρωτησω οταν καταφερει και φυγει ολο το νερο απο την λεκανη στο τελος κανει καπως ετσι "χλου χλου χλου"?

----------

goosey (29-01-14)

----------


## stefos1

Και εγώ αυτό πιστεύω αλλά με προβλημάτισαν η εργασίες που ανέφερε και ξαναλέω 
Θεωρώ ότι θα πρέπει να ξηλώσεις τη λεκάνη όλα τα αλλά είναι ημίμετρα

----------

goosey (29-01-14)

----------


## goosey

> αν ειχαν πεσει οικοδομικα υλικα θα ειχαν στερεοποιηθει αμεσα και οχι μετα απο μηνες! αρα κατι αλλο γινεται. ακολουθησε την συμβουλη του φιλου που ειπε οτι μπορει να εχει πεσει αρωματικο λεκανης και σταματηστε να βαζετε τετοιες βλακειες στις λεκανες. ειναι μαθηματικα βεβαιο οτι θα σου φραξουν την λεκανη αργα η γρηγορα!!


το είπα όμως, οτι το πρόβλημα παρατηρήθηκε σχεδόν απο την εποχή των οικοδομικών εργασιών,όχι αργότερα, και χωρίς να παίρνω και όρκο οτι δεν ήταν και απο λίγο πριν.
Για τα αρωματικά μαζί σου, μόνο που πρέπει κάποιος να'ναι ηλίθιος ή προβληματικός για να του πέσουν μέσα...Άντε να βάλω και μια στις 1000 να του τύχει *χωρίς* να καταλάβει...




> Πιο ύποπτη μου φάινεται η εφαρμογή της θερμοπρόσοψης.
> Κάμερα...


ναι αλλά παραμένει το ερώτημα: πως πέρασαν στις σωληνώσεις εξωτερικά χωρίς να κοπεί ο σωλήνας? 




> Ενα παρομοιο προβλημα ειχε και ενας φιλος και ετσι φωναξε υδραυλικο,αφου του εβγαλε την λεκανη ειδε πως η σωληνα ειχε μαζεψει στο τοιχωμα της υπολειμμα απο τις ακαθαρσιες με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορει να γινει σωστα η κυκλοφορια.Πιθανοτατα να εχεις και εσυ αυτο το προβλημα αν αποκλεισουμε τις παραπανω αιτιες που αναφερθηκαν.
> Να ρωτησω οταν καταφερει και φυγει ολο το νερο απο την λεκανη στο τελος κανει καπως ετσι "χλου χλου χλου"?


αυτό τον ήχο κατάλαβα τι εννοείς αλλα δεν τον κάνει.
Πρόσεξα όμως κάτι άλλο χθες που το θεωρούσα φυσιολογικό(..!), με το πάτημα στο καζανάκι  απο τη βάση της λεκάνης δακρύζει μια μικρή ποσότητα νερού πάνω στα πλακάκια. Μιλάμε  για 2 δάχτυλα ποτηριού. 
Επίσης έχω ακούσει οτι οι αποφρακτάδες-βοθρατζήδες έχουν μηχανηματα που μπορούν να τραβήξουν τα πάντα απο σωληνώσεις.
 Αν το κόστος θα είναι λογικό να ρωτήσω κάποιον?

----------


## nyannaco

> ναι αλλά παραμένει το ερώτημα: πως πέρασαν στις σωληνώσεις εξωτερικά χωρίς να κοπεί ο σωλήνας?


Εδώ δεν μιλάμε για υλικα μέσα στο σωλήνα, αλλά για τσάκισμα του σωλήνα, ή σπάσιμο και κακό μπάλωμα (σαν την γάτα που κρύβει το σκατό της ένα πράμα...).

----------


## stefos1

Εντέλει τι έκανες

----------

goosey (25-02-14)

----------


## goosey

Λοιποοοοοοοον!
Έκανα την πρώτη προσπάθεια με αποφράκτες, ως δια μαγείας για 15 μέρες λειτουργούσε-όχι κανονικά αλλά κάπως καλύτερα- αλλά ξαφνικά βούλωσε σχεδόν ολοκληρωτικά, μόνο το νερό πλέον φεύγει, κι αυτό αργά...
Που σημαίνει πως ότι κι αν ήταν αυτό που το βούλωνε, απλά μετακινήθηκε παρακάτω...
Και κάνει πλέον σχεδόν μόνιμα και τον ήχο -πολύ δυνατά!- που είπε παραπάνω ο φίλος το χλου-χλου...
Με τα νέα δεδομένα λοιπόν να επιχειρήσω για καινούρια λεκάνη που λέτε παραπάνω?
Το θεμα είναι οτι εφόσον όσο πάει η ατσαλίνα δεν βρίσκει κάπου, δεν σημαίνει οτι είναι "καθαρή" η λεκάνη μου?
Εννοώ μήπως και με καινούρια λεκάνη έχω τα ίδια?

----------


## nyannaco

> Το θεμα είναι οτι εφόσον όσο πάει η ατσαλίνα δεν βρίσκει κάπου, δεν σημαίνει οτι είναι "καθαρή" η λεκάνη μου?
> Εννοώ μήπως και με καινούρια λεκάνη έχω τα ίδια?


Ναι, φοβάμαι ότι τα ίδια θα έχεις. Παρακάτω είναι το βούλωμα. Αν ήταν στη λεκάνη θα έβρισκε αμέσως ο αποφράκτης. Δεν μπορείς να εντοπίσεις πού περίπου είναι το βούλωμα, από το πόσο μέσα βρίσκει;

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου κατι σου επεσε μεσα και απλα μετακινηθηκε. εδω δεν μπορεις να δωσεις λυση εσυ που το βλεπεις με τα ματια σου περιμενεις εμεις μεσα απο το φορουμ να σου δωσουμε λυση? η νομιζεις οτι ολα λυνονται με ctrl-alt-del? ΚΑΛΕΣΕ ΑΠΟΦΡΑΚΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΕΙΟ. ειναι ακριβο αλλα ειναι μονοδρομος! η αλλη λυση ειναι να μην χρησιμοποιεις την λεκανη.

----------


## stefos1

Οπότε εχω την εντύπωση πως η λύση ήταν να βγάλεις τη λεκάνη μήπως και ήταν εκεί μπροστά και το καθαρίζες, τώρα μόνο ο ΑΧΌΡΤΑΓΟΣ σε σώζει .

----------

goosey (26-02-14)

----------


## goosey

> φιλε μου κατι σου επεσε μεσα και απλα μετακινηθηκε. εδω δεν μπορεις να δωσεις λυση εσυ που το βλεπεις με τα ματια σου περιμενεις εμεις μεσα απο το φορουμ να σου δωσουμε λυση? η νομιζεις οτι ολα λυνονται με ctrl-alt-del? ΚΑΛΕΣΕ ΑΠΟΦΡΑΚΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΕΙΟ. ειναι ακριβο αλλα ειναι μονοδρομος! η αλλη λυση ειναι να μην χρησιμοποιεις την λεκανη.


1)...άνθρωποι άνθρωποι, προς τι το μίσος κι ο αληλοσπαραγμός... :Wub: 

2)σοβαρά τώρα,οταν είπα αποφράκτες, ακριβώς αυτό εννοούσα, αποφρακτικό συνεργείο οι οποίοι αυτό που έκαναν ήταν να βάλουν στη λεκάνη κάτι σαν μεταλική βεντούζα και με μερικά χτυπήματα μετά η λεκάνη για 15 μέρες λειτουργούσε αρκετά καλά, όχι τέλεια αλλά λειτουργούσε.
Βέβαια για να μην πάνε εντελώς τζάμπα τα 50Ε το συνδύασα με καθαρισμό απο τα λίπη στις σωληνώσεις των λυμάτων, κάτι που ούτως ή άλλως κάνω μια φορά το χρόνο.
Τους ρώτησα αν έχουν κάποιο άλλο μηχανισμό που να φτάνει πιο βαθιά στις σωληνώσεις της λεκάνης, και μου είπαν πως μόνο αυτή η βεντούζα υπάρχει.

----------


## xsterg

αρα φιλε μου δεν εκαναν καλη δουλεια. νερο με πιεση εσπρωξαν μεσα? δοκιμασε και κατι αλλο. αν εχεις ηλιακο ασε να ζεσταθει αρκετα το νερο και ριξε βραστο νερο μεσα στην λεκανη. ριξε οσο πιο πολυ μπορεις. μπορει να ειναι καποιο πλαστικο που εχει φρακαρει. εμενα οταν ειχε πεσει το αρωματικο της λεκανης και ειχα προβλημα αυτο εκανα. μαλακωσε το πλαστικο και τελικα το παρεσυρε στην κεντρικη σωληνα. 
δεν λεω οτι θα βρεις λυση αλλα δοκιμασε το. 
η αμεσως επομενη λυση ειναι να καλεσεις συνεργειο με καμερα και να δεις που ειναι το προβλημα. ειναι ακριβη λυση ομως.

----------


## JOUN

Αν εχεις η μπορεις να βρεις πιεστικο(νερου) υπαρχει ενα ειδικο λαστιχο το οποιο εχει στρογγυλη ακρη μπροστα και δουλευει περιπου σαν την μηχανη απο τα jet: πεταει νερο απο πισω οποτε το λαστιχο το ιδιο προωθηται προς τα μπροστα με αρκετα μεγαλη δυναμη.Να καταλαβεις πατας την σκανδαλη απο το πιεστικο και το λαστιχο "ρουφιεται" μεσα στην αποχετευση.
Ειχε το lidl πριν καποιο καιρο αλλα σιγουρα θα βρεις σε εξειδικευμενο καταστημα.
Σ'εμενα φανηκε υπερ χρησιμο,το καλυτερο εργαλειο που εχω παρει απο το lidl.

Αυτο εδω λεω:http://www.plus4u.gr/showitem.php?ID...f=bestprice.gr

----------


## goosey

Αυτό που συνέβαινε εκτός του οτι βούλωσε η λεκάνη εντελώς, όταν τράβαγα καζανάκι απο την  ακριβώς επάνω ορόφου, "φούσκωνε" αυτή(η κάτω βουλωμένη λεκάνη) σε σημείο να ξεχειλίζει!
Εννοείται οτι οι δυο λεκάνες συνδέονται στον ίδιο κεντρικό σωλήνα απ έξω απ το σπίτι.
Λοιπόν ξανακάλεσα το συνεργείο και αυτή τη φορά επειδή προσπάθησαν να περάσουν λάστιχο μέσα απο τη λεκάνη και δεν πήγαινε πουθενά χρειάστηκε να ανοίξουν τρύπες στον εξωτερικό σωλήνα απο όπου πέρασαν το λάστιχο.
Σύμφωνα με τον μάστορα, σε διακλάδωση  σημείο *Τ* (του σωλήνα) απο μαντέμι με τα χρόνια σχηματίστηκε μέσα στο* Τ* σκουριά απο το μαντέμι και άρχισε να κατακρατεί τα απόβλητα, γι αυτό και έφραξε.
Πλέον αφού διαλύθηκε το φράξιμο παρακολουθώ το... φαινόμενο και ενή η λεκάνη του κάτω ορόφου που είχε βουλώσει δουλεύει κανονικά, φεύγουν τα πάντα, εξακολουθεί όταν τραβάω καζανάκι στο επάνω ορόφου, ανεβάινει για μια στιγμή η στάθμη στην κάτω λεκάνη -κάνει και τον ήχο χλαπ χλαπ- αλλά πάλι κατακάθεται κανονικά.
Αυτό σημαίνει οτι υπάρχει ακόμη πρόβλημα?
Δεν έχω κλείσει βέβαια με τους μαστόρους, περιμένουν κι αυτοί λίγες μέρες να δούνε πως θα πάει.

----------


## xsterg

αρα το προβλημα του βουλωματος εξαλειφθηκε!
για να εχεις μεντεμενιους σωλημες παει να πει οτι η οικοδομη σου ειναι παλια. μιλαμε για πανω απο 35-40 ετων. λογικα απο την σκουργια δεν φραζουν οι σωλημες. εκτος και αν εχει μικρης διαμετρου σωληνες. οποτε να περιμενεις το προβλημα να εμφανιστει σε βαθος χρονου. 
οσο για το οτι τραβας το αλλο καζανακι και εχεις αναρροφηση απο αυτο σημαιενι οτι η εγκατασταση σου δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο. δεν εχουν υπολογισει σωστα τις κλισεις των σωληνων και πιθανον και καποια αλαλ στοιχεια. 
δεν μπορω να ξερω την εγκατασταση σου αλλα θα σου ελεγα να δρομολογησεις την αντικατασταση των σωληνων με αλλους πλαστικους.

----------


## nyannaco

> Πλέον αφού διαλύθηκε το φράξιμο παρακολουθώ το... φαινόμενο και ενή η λεκάνη του κάτω ορόφου που είχε βουλώσει δουλεύει κανονικά, φεύγουν τα πάντα, εξακολουθεί όταν τραβάω καζανάκι στο επάνω ορόφου, ανεβάινει για μια στιγμή η στάθμη στην κάτω λεκάνη -κάνει και τον ήχο χλαπ χλαπ- αλλά πάλι κατακάθεται κανονικά.
> Αυτό σημαίνει οτι υπάρχει ακόμη πρόβλημα?


Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η στήλη δεν έχει ξεθυμάστρα (προέκταση της στήλης μέχρι λίγο πάνω από τη στέγη, με καπελάκι εξαερισμού). Οταν τραβάς το πάνω καζανάκι ο αέρας κάτω από αυτό μέσα στη στήλη συμπιέζεται και ανεβαίνει η πίεση, οπότε αρχικά φουσκώνει το νερό στην κάτω λεκάνη. Στη συνέχεια όταν το νερό περάσει το ύψος της κάτω, η στήλη σε εκείνο το ύψος κάνει υποπίεση (αυτό θα απέτρεπε η ξεθυμάστρα) και κάνει χλαπ χλαπ. Εκτός από τις "αναταράξεις" στη λεκάνη, αυτό μπορεί να σου αδειάζει και το πατοσίφωνο, και να σου φέρνει μυρωδιές.

----------


## goosey

Όχι, ξεθυμάστρα έχει, τουλάχιστον αυτό το ξέρω και φαίνεται, και το φαινόμενο με τις αναταράξεις δεν παρατηρούνταν πριν το πρόβλημα.
Το οίκημα είναι 29ετίας. Το περίεργο είναι το γιατί οι επι μέρους σωλήνες είναι πλαστικοί και το* T* που λέει ο αποφράκτης είναι μαντεμένιο.
 Και δυστηχώς είναι καλυμένο απο την μονωση , δεν μπορώ να το δω, ενώ οι πλαστικοί σωλήνες φαίνονται έστω στην άκρη τους ότι είναι πλαστικοί.

----------


## stefos1

<<λέει ο αποφράκτης είναι μαντεμένιο>>
καλα αυτος που το ειδε αφου λες 
<<Και δυστηχώς είναι καλυμένο απο την μονωση , δεν μπορώ να το δω>>και δεν παιζει να εχει πλαστικα η εγκατασταση και ενα εξαρτημα να ειναι μαντεμι εκτος αν εχει μινει απο παλιοτερη εγκατασταση και ηταν το τελευταιο εξαρτημα

----------


## nyannaco

Σε οικοδομή του '85 δεν πάιζει να έχει μαντεμένιους σωλήνες και εξαρτήματα στην αποχέτευση. Ηδη από τη δεκαετία του '70 τουλάχιστον έβαζαν πλαστικά. Το μαντέμι είναι πολύ ακριβότερο και πολύ πιο δυσκολοδούλευτο, γι'αυτό από τότε που βγήκαν τα πλαστικά δεν ξαναέβαλε κανείς. Μάλλον φίδια σου λέει. Ισως ήρθε η ώρα να δοκιμάσεις άλλο μάστορα.

----------

goosey (04-04-14)

----------


## goosey

πάντως αυτό παίζει γενικά σε μαντεμένιες σωληνώσεις όσον αφορά βουλώματα με σκουριά κλπ?

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν το ξέρω. Οι μαντεμένιες είναι πολύ παλιά ιστορία.

----------


## xsterg

εγω μαντεμενια αποχετευση εχω να δω απο τη ν αθηνα που ημουν φοιτητης και εμενα τοτε σε πολυκατοικια κατασκευης του 1940 περιπου. μονο εκει ειχε μαντεμενια αποχετευση.
τωρα να εκαναν πριν 29 χρονια ολη την αποχετευση απο πλαστικο και να εβαλαν ενα εξαρτημα μαντεμενιο δεν το πιστευω. πως εκαναν την ενωση μεταξυ τους?

----------

goosey (04-04-14)

----------


## goosey

Λοιπόν έγινε δεύτερη επέμβαση, αυτή τη φορά πάνω ακριβώς στο *T* των σωλήνων, και ω! του θαύματος, ότι και να ήταν μέσα, είχε γίνει σαν τσιμέντο. Ήταν το σημείο του εμφράγματος.
Φυσικά αυτό το περιμένατε οι περισσότεροι, όπως και έγινε.
Εκτός της μάζας που επειδή ήταν άμορφη και σκληρή, δεν έβγαινε συμπέρασμα απο τι ήταν,μαζί με αυτό ήταν και ένα πλαστικό αρωματικό λεκάνης. Κι αυτό το προβλέψατε!
Απλά έτσι όπως τα είδα, αμφιβάλω αν τη ζημιά την έκανε απο μόνο του αυτό το μικρό πλαστικό. Πάντως ότι και να ήταν, βγήκε και πλέον λειτουργούν όλα κανονικά.
Και φυσικά δεν ήταν μαντεμένιο το *T* αλλά πλαστικό.

----------


## xsterg

πανω που νομιζα οτι το προβλημα ειχε ληξει επανηλθε!! 
ηταν συνδιασμος μου φαινεται. αρωματικο τουαλετας μαζι με συσσωρευμενη βρωμα. ολα αυτα με τον καιρο πιθανον εγιναν ενα σωμα. παλι καλα που ξεμπερδεψες. ευχομαι να απολαυσεις την τουαλετα σου απο εδω και περα.

----------

